# New 27rsds



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

This is my first post here! I've been reading everything I can on Outback trailers. We ordered a 27rsds and the dealer called and said it's in! We are trading our 2004 Antigua 19ck hybrid in for the new trailer. We wanted something a little bigger and wanted to get away from the canvas. We are going to look it over tomorrow, but have already done most of the paperwork today over the phone. If all goes well we will bring it home tomorrow. They are going over the trailer today and everything looks good so far. The payment won't be much higher at all, so that is a good thing!!









Well thanks for letting me share. I'll post more tomorrow about how it all went.

Karen and Kynn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome and Happy Camping.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Congratulations on the new rig! And, just in time for Memorial day.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Camper Karen to the group
And congrats on the 27rsds
Have lots of fun with it.
Don action


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Another 27.....The 27RSDS group grows again.....
























Welcome to the site and Congrads on the new Outback.

We have had ours for about 2 months and love it.

Enjoy,
Gary


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi karen & kynn action .

welcome to outbackers and congrats on the new trailer







.

where are you from?

what is your tow vehicle?

darrel


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

drobe5150 said:


> hi karen & kynn action .
> 
> welcome to outbackers and congrats on the new trailer
> 
> ...


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Darrel, we live in Abilene, TX. We've only been here a year though. Our tow vehicle is a 2005 Dodge Ram 1500 hemi 4x2 with 3:92.

Thanks everybody for the congrats!! We are pretty excited, but trying to stay in control. Unfortunately we will not be camping Memorial weekend, because we will be having out of town relatives visiting.









Karen


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Congrats on the new 27RSDS. You are going to love it.









Chris


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action


uoutcampin2 said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 action Congratulations .







We have had our 2weeks. Just had a friend over to look it, over have coffee, she really like it too. We are planning a trip for the holiday too. Go Camping





























jan and Bill


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

It's home!!!







I can't believe how big it looks compared to the Antigua. Now we need to get it all loaded up, but it's like 100 degrees here today







Everything seems to work and we didn't see anything wrong. We sure are going to have plenty of room now! I was almost hoping it wouldn't get here until after my parents came for a visit. They thought we were slightly crazy when we bought the other trailer, I can't imagine what they are going to say now that we bought this.







This is basically our only entertainment though. We own our own business and can't take long trips, so it's nice to get away frequently on weekends with the trailer.

Karen


----------



## Hollander (May 15, 2005)

We will be picking up our new 27RSDS next Tuesday and I can't wait either.
I've been reading the posts lately and this is my first time posting.
I'm learning a lot and it's hard not to spend hours on this forum, because I don't want to mis any new tips.
This is our first camper!
Thanks for all the info to everyone!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello Hollander,

We are up in Smyrna and have a 27RSDS also. This is our first camper and we love it. If I can be of any help please don't hesitate to ask.

Gary


----------



## Hollander (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Gary,

I'm sure we will have questions.
We probably bought ours from the same place.
They we're great, I can't wait to pick it up, they will install the hitch etc,
and spend time explaining everything. I don't think we'll spend the night there








We live closeby, I'd rather check it out in my backyard.

Hank


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Camper Karen said:


> It's home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 action HI, IT sure is a biggie







Makes the neighbors wonder..if they get to go with us on a trip







Yeh they think were crazy too.







One of our friends made a few remark to DH before we got our 27. But he spent close to $20... on his road bike and" he can't sleep or eat in his" a quote from his son,
r'e







.
The same friend's wive saw it friday night ,how "spacious and attractive," I'm wondering if she wants to go shopping at Lake shore RV too!








Most IMP is to get out there and enjoy your life! Go RVing in your style!
Jan sunny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its your money, you get to 'waste' it anyway you choose.









My brother also thought I am nuts and he has a Ski Natique boat that has not been in the water in 18 months. To each his own.

John


----------



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

hey camper action

congrats on new rig









don't worry what anyone thinks enjoy the things you like, get what you want while your young and can enjoy them.(remember if you do without and save all your money for when you retire you may be to old to enjoy them or you may die before you can)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Karen,

Welcome to another Abilenian! action The DW and I live in Abilene, too. We've had our Outback since last fall.

Give a holler and we'll hook up sometime.









Mark


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for everybody's replies!!







Mark, that is really neat to know there is someone else from Abilene here! We live in south Abilene (Potosi). Do you ever go to Abilene State Park? We go there often. It feels too close to home, but we like it there a lot. It's one of our favorites.







Did you get your trailer from Franklin in Clyde? We did and they were so nice, we really liked them.







We might have to have a door adjusted though, doesn't seem like it's working exactly right.









Well, we can't wait 'til we get to go somewhere!!!!









Karen


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Karen,

Once again, Welcome. action I was very glad to hear of another Abilenian in the Outback circle. We live here in town. Been here about 22 years.

Franklin didn't have Outbacks when we bought ours. Got ours from FunTime RV in Cleburne. Have taken ours to Franklin for some service, though. Sorry to say, I wasn't impressed







....will be taking it back to Cleburne next time.

Haven't been to Abilene State Park yet. Tried a couple of times but never found an opening for any dates I've tried. Going this weekend to Kerrville. Also have been to Brownwood (Easter) but the weather didn't cooperate.

Will be trying Abilene State Park again soon. Also considering the Highland Lakes area (Burnett, Kingsland, Tow, Marble Falls). Just found a website listing some nice-lookling RV parks there and not too far for a three day weekend.

Let me know and maybe we can "convoy" or meet somewhere for a weekend.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Karen and Mark,

We'll be traveling through Abilene Oct 16-17 and 21-22. We were planning on staying at Abilene State Park. Let me know if there are better options in the Abilene area. Our trip will take us from Castle Rock, CO to Canyon, TX to Abilene, TX to Round Rock, TX...then back again. All in 9 days (with two days in Round Rock visiting my wife's Dad's side of the family).

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Karen and Mark,
> 
> We'll be traveling through Abilene Oct 16-17 and 21-22. We were planning on staying at Abilene State Park. Let me know if there are better options in the Abilene area. Randy
> [snapback]37564[/snapback]​


Randy, No better options that I'm aware of. Only a couple of other camprgrounds here and the SP is by far the best. Do have a KOA and a couple of private ones.

Mark


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Randy, Abilene State Park is your best bet.







There is a KOA off I20 in Abilene, but we never stayed there because Abilene State Park is so close. We try to always get in the brushy trail section we think it's the best section. Hope this helps. sunny

Karen


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Mark, We really like Abilene State Park and as I told Randy, Brushy Trail is probably the best section, IMHO. We have also been to Brownwood SP twice, Ft. Griffin SP, Lake Colorado SP, and San Angelo SP around here. We've been to Cooper SP which is NE of the metroplex. The nice thing about Brownwood is that they have sewer hookups also.

We haven't had any service done yet , so I guess we'll find out eventually how they are.









Ya, we'll have to meet up at Abilene State Park sometime or someplace else. We usually only get the weekend, but if we go to Abilene State Park we'll go on a Thursday and get a good site and Kynn can go to work on Friday and come back to the site when he leaves. So that works out great and we get a little longer stay. Might even try that for a longer time eventually.









Karen


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Its your money, you get to 'waste' it anyway you choose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remind your brother that "boat" actually means "Break Out Another Thousand"

Anyone on this site know of a boat owner that doesn't always complain about how ofter their boat is being fixed..


----------

